# does Exam 70-270 belonging to MCITP



## anand_gupta0311 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear TSF members,

I want to ask if want to do MCITP certification

If I go for One paper (client window)out of 4 paper.

which is either *Exam 70-680*(Win 7) or *Exam 70-620* (Win Vista) as per syllabus mentioned in Site MCITP (Microsoft Certified IT Professional) | Training Courses for IT Professionals me

so hereby my question is Can i go for *Exam 70-270*(Win XP prof.)

and it can be completed one paper from MCITP track.

i.e after passing this paper and other 3 paper will remain to complete MCITP for me ?

Note: *it is mandatory required to pass either Exam 70-680 or Exam 70-620 to become MCITP. *

plz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No the 70-270 is MCP if you get the MCP it will help you on the 70-680 but it isn't part of the MCITP cert.

The 70-270 usually is done whilst someone is going for the MCSA to get the MCITP you need to pass the 70-680 and one other windows 7 exam


----------

